# 12" Powerbook RAM upgrade



## rhazeman (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi there

I owned a 12" Powerbook G4 with a combined memory of 768MB. I intend replace the 512MB (Kingston KVR333X64SC25) to 1GB. My question is: can my Powerbook use a 400Mhz RAM instead of a 333Mhz? I want to elaborate but my knowledge on this matter is quite shallow. Anybody care to assist?

Appreciate all the help,

Thanx!


----------



## macworks (Mar 14, 2008)

Why wouldn't you just purchase the correct RAM for your computer? It's so inexpensive these days. You can get a 1 GB chip from http://www.datamem.com/apple-memory.asp for just $64.00


----------



## rhazeman (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks! 

I checked it out. Lots of goodies! Thanks!!


----------



## rhazeman (Mar 19, 2008)

Whats the difference between an SDRAM and DDR RAM? Which one of these can be used for the 12" Powerbook G4 1.33MHz?

And whats the difference between RAM starting with KVR and KTA?


----------



## Kees Buijs (Mar 22, 2008)

rhazeman said:


> Whats the difference between an SDRAM and DDR RAM? Which one of these can be used for the 12" Powerbook G4 1.33MHz?
> 
> And whats the difference between RAM starting with KVR and KTA?



This is the memory dane suggests for your powerbook. It also has a special code c58. I do not suggest using ddr-400 as they do not list it and they would list it if it would work oke.

1024MB		 DDR 333 MHz SODIMM		DA-PBG4333-1024

sdram = pc-133 is older memory. (earlier versions are pc-66 and pc-100)

ddr = pc-2100 (ddr-266), pc-2700 (ddr-333), pc-3200 (ddr-400)

ddr2 = most modern version (although there is ddr3, but it is hardly used). ddr2-533 (pc2-4300), ddr2-667 (pc2-5300) etc. This is continously expanded.

Normally you can use newer versions


----------

